# Hedgie's stomach is warmer than usual.



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi.


I'm just wondering if my hedgie have fever? Last night when I hold her, her stomach is a little warmer than usual, is she having a fever? 

The temperature here in Malaysia is never cooler than 25'C. I'm scared that she's too hot, so I opened a standing fan for her. Is it normal? :sad:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She might just be a bit warm. I would not put a fan on her or the cage though - having a cool breeze on her instead could cause a hibernation attempt. Did she feel clammy or damp at all, like she was sweating? She could definitely be too warm.

A better way to cool her down would be to put some ice or ice packs on top of the cage (with a towel to keep water from dripping in) or in the cage. Having a marble or slate tile in the cage for her to splat out on can help too, if she catches on to what it's for.


----------



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes I think she is a little damp on her stomach.. the fan is 2 feet away from her and it's on low. I thought that'd cool her up. because temperature here is over 30'c.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I still wouldn't point it directly at her or her cage. Especially if she's sweating, she could cool too fast & you'll have a hedgie that's chilled and could get sick. If she doesn't look seriously distressed (unwilling to move, glazed eyes, open-mouth breathing, etc.) I wouldn't start panicking too much. Hedgehogs are built to deal with heat more than cold. Try ice packs or a frozen water bottle, etc. if you can - just keep a close eye on how close she is to it if you put it directly in the cage with her. Also make sure she has plenty of fresh water so she can stay hydrated. If her pee starts getting dark yellow while it's this warm, some foods that are high in water content could help hydrate her, like watermelon.


----------



## Briana123 (Sep 29, 2013)

her eyes are a little glazed to me.. I'm not at home atm coz I'm working. but I can't stop worrying for my baby... 

thanks for the advice..


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Some hegehogs do sweat while sleeping -- my little friend does that.

Reading up on this thread about hedgehog-overheating (with a non-domestic hedgehog) might be informative: Estivation is like hibernation, but from being too hot instead of too cold.


----------

